# ISO. Alpine dva-9965 power supply box.



## CanadianEH (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi all. First time posting here. Im at my wits end, I ended up picking up an alpine dva-9965 in basically mint condition with a box of other head units in a auction last year. I finally got around to checking it out and realized it needs a separate power box to operate...first time I’ve seen anything like that before..lol.. so, after doing the eBay, Craigslist, kijiji, and every other online search I could think of I’m at a loss. I realize it’s an older head unit but damnnn it looks like it would be sweet to have in my dash..so, I’m looking for any info on one of these or one for sale, or even better has anybody come up with a way to make one of these boxes themselves? You would think technology would be there now for this? Anyways, thanks for your time. 
Cheers, Mike.


----------

